# who knows about the ALNICO SILVER BELL by weber?



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I have one. thinking of trying it instead of my glorious sounding p12q original jensen. 

what's the thought about this speaker?


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I have one and I will never buy another speaker. I love mine. I went through about half a dozen combinations in my AC30 and this speaker had the tightness and clarity that I was looking for. For what it's worth, I had Fanes, Greenbacks, Blue AlNiCos, Silver AlNiCos, V30's in this thing and settled on the Silver Bell. My current setup is the best of both worlds, a Silver Bell on the left and Weber Blue Dog (30W) on the right side - perfect for recording if you ask me. The Silver Bell does all of my dirty tones perfectly. It sounds great clean, but oftentimes I prefer the Blue for that.

If you listen to my latest album on Bandcamp, you'll get to hear the Silver Bell in action. I probably used it for 80% of those recordings.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Damn, I just re-read your title and saw that you're asking about the AlNiCo version. My experience is only with the ceramic version. To be honest, if I had to replace any of the speakers in my other amps, that's the one that I would go with. However, I chose the blue because I still wanted that classic AlNiCo blue sound, but with a bit more headroom (30w vs 15w).


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I have one paired in a 2x12 with aWeber blue Alnico. What do you want to know?

TG


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I've played a P12Q in my old '51 Fender Deluxe and an Alnico Silver Bell 30W currently resides in my Phaez DaisyCutter combo. They're really two different speakers and whether or not the Silver Bell will rub you the right way depends on the rig and the style of music you play.

Bill Gill in Medicine Hat typically carries a reasonable stock of Webers (he hooked me up). New Webers have a reputation for being speakers that really benefit from a proper break-in process due to tight manufacturing tolerances that often make them sound harsh/shrill out of the box. It took close to 30 hrs of a bass guitar loop played thru mine to sweeten/loosen it up, but the difference was quite dramatic and very worthwhile.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Rock fusion Stuff. Kinda all over the map. I really want to keep the alnico thing going on yet add some efficiency thus increasing my headroom and volume a bit. Make sense? It's likely a more efficient speaker isnt it? Rather than the vintage Jensen?


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Yep - could be quite a bit more efficient than a vintage P12Q depending on how much the magnet of the Jensen has degaussed over the years. 

If you're looking for maximum headroom, maybe opt for a higher wattage Silver Bell, say 50W. Heavier cone will be more resistant to breakup, but that will come with more thump and punch, which may/may not be desirable for your application. My 30W Silver Bell has breakup similar to a Greenback, though the voice of the speaker is different - hate to use these subjective descriptive terms but maybe more "chime" and less "woody" sounding than a Greenback, if that means anything.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks. I done even know how many watts is the silver bell. I got 4 speakers here about 2 years ago and just came across them. 

I'll surely make some comparative
Recordings to figure it out and see what's more
Up my alley. 

I also have a schumbsck 65 ceramic that's supposedly a great speaker too. Different beast though.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a 212 loaded with vintage Silver Bells that you're welcome to come by & check out. Not sure how well the Webers compare to the originals but at least you'll have a frame of reference for what Ted was going for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

